# Sexy, nude model sports reporter "felt very uncomfortable" in NY Jets locker room!



## Middleman

Should a sexily clad nude model, former Miss Spain,  'sports reporter' be flaunting her stuff in the locker room of a Pro-football team, and not expect some lusty attention from the team? Shouldn't reporters, especially sexy women like Ines Sainz, dress professionally? She later complained "Women should be treated professionally, and they deserve to be treated with respect,". 

http://www.foxnews.com/sports/2010/09/14/sainz-shows-ravens-jets-game/



> Sexy TV sports reporter Ines Sainz slinked into Monday night's New York Jets game in a black minidress with a plunging neckline and matching black stilettos -- while insisting that she "felt very uncomfortable" when lusty Jets players made salacious comments about her in their locker room after practice Saturday.
> 
> Sainz, who works for Mexico's TV Azteca, said one Jet shouted to her, "I want to play with a Mexican," and, "Eres muy guapa" -- Spanish for: "You are very beautiful."
> 
> "I didn't want any part of it," the bombshell blonde said at the New Meadowlands Stadium before the Jets' heartbreaking 10-9 season-opening loss to the Baltimore Ravens.
> 
> "I heard the noise. I knew they were talking about me. I was just focusing on my job and hoping that [quarterback] Mark Sanchez was coming soon so I could interview him."
> 
> Earlier Saturday, Jets coach Rex Ryan and defensive-backs coach Dennis Thurman purposely overthrew passes to players on the field during practice so the footballs would land near the former Miss Spain, whose curves were stunningly displayed in tight bluejeans and a white blouse.
> 
> NFL security officials and Jets legal staff Monday interviewed reporters who witnessed the sophomoric stunts, which prompted embarrassed team owner Woody Johnson to phone the married mother of three Sunday and offer her an "open apology."
> 
> Johnson told ESPNNewYork.com that players would be grilled Tuesday about their conduct toward Sainz -- who has described herself as "the hottest sports reporter in Mexico" and posed nude for a magazine earlier this year.



Here is a photo of Ms Sainz:


----------



## Mr Natural

A locker room is a high testosterone area.

What the fuck did she expect?


----------



## mudwhistle

I would love to get the same right to wear tight-fitting clothes and parade around a women's locker-room in front of nude and semi-nude women and see how they react.


----------



## The Infidel

*THAT IS ALL....!!!!*


----------



## Middleman

Mr Clean said:


> A locker room is a high testosterone area.
> 
> What the fuck did she expect?



Apparently, earlier this year she posed nude. Yet now she expects to be treated like a delicate flower, in her skin tight jeans and sexy shirt, with her naval showing.


----------



## The Infidel

middleman said:


> mr clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> a locker room is a high testosterone area.
> 
> What the fuck did she expect?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apparently, earlier this year she posed nude. Yet now she expects to be treated like a delicate flower, in her skin tight jeans and sexy shirt, with her naval showing.
Click to expand...



*link!!!!!





Please!!!!!*


----------



## Sherry

Mr Clean said:


> *A locker room is a high testosterone area.*
> 
> What the fuck did she expect?



That's exactly what I was thinking as I read the article.


----------



## Tom Clancy

The Infidel said:


> *THAT IS ALL....!!!!*



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95SYdjRVCR0&feature=related]YouTube - DAAAMMMMMMMMMMMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/ame]


----------



## johnrocks

She dresses like that ,goes into a locker room full of young men and expects something different?  Please,lol.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

This is why NFL sports teams used to ban female reporters from locker rooms.

I think a general ban on locker rooms is a good idea anyway.

Bad behavior is not an excuse for bad behavior, but it looks like she is very much like the parricide who asked the court for mercy on the grounds he was an orphan.  If she wants to be treated as a professional journalist, she needs to behave as a professional journalist.  If she behaves like a hooker, she will be treated like a hooker.


----------



## The Infidel

Sherry said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> *A locker room is a high testosterone area.*
> 
> What the fuck did she expect?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what I was thinking as I read the article.
Click to expand...


I suspect some lawyer will try to get her to sue.... if she is smart, she will enjoy the fame and hope to get a new and better gig over it.... like ummmm Playboy!


----------



## JBeukema

Distract the masses...


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUk0xOkAqlA]YouTube - Wayne's World 2 - Garth Schwing Schwing[/ame]


----------



## Middleman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6Axnrb26Ek]YouTube - Ines Sainz[/ame]


----------



## The Infidel

Does she really expect to be taken seriously?





















Give me a break bitch.... put some clothes on and dress like a professional sport reporter... not a college sorority girl. Like.... Duhhhh....


----------



## Oddball

Watch this one before it gets pulled....

"Don't worry, I can handle the situation"..."I'm not the one who made the charge"...

Seems American media busybodies have interjected themselves into the situation, where no offense was take by the "aggrieved party":

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yV4ewagkd90]YouTube - Ines Sainz: I Did Not 'Make the Charge'[/ame]


----------



## Middleman

Oddball said:


> Watch this one before it gets pulled....
> 
> "Don't worry, I can handle the situation"..."I'm not the one who made the charge"...
> 
> Seems American media busybodies have interjected themselves into the situation, where no offense was take by the "aggrieved party":
> 
> YouTube - Ines Sainz: I Did Not 'Make the Charge'



She's a charming girl.


----------



## masquerade

mudwhistle said:


> I would love to get the same right to wear tight-fitting clothes and parade around a women's locker-room in front of nude and semi-nude women and see how they react.


I'd whistle at you!  But only if you're wearing jeans that are NOT tight!


----------



## masquerade

Someone should tell this chick to get her fake boobs and bubbly bimbo ass back to south of the border!


----------



## Newby

Oddball said:


> Watch this one before it gets pulled....
> 
> "Don't worry, I can handle the situation"..."I'm not the one who made the charge"...
> 
> Seems American media busybodies have interjected themselves into the situation, where no offense was take by the "aggrieved party":
> 
> YouTube - Ines Sainz: I Did Not 'Make the Charge'



Look how she dresses for a news interview, that's insane!  And she wants to be taken seriously?  Seriously?


----------



## Skull Pilot

So do all of you blame a rape victim because she was wearing the "wrong" clothes?

In the story I saw she was wearing jeans and a white blouse. I saw nothing wrong with it.  In fact she looked great but that is no excuse for a bunch of supposedly grown men to be acting like fucking adolescents is it?

But we will do anything to protect our stupid, pampered overpaid athletic super stars won't we?


----------



## 007

Middleman said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> A locker room is a high testosterone area.
> 
> What the fuck did she expect?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, earlier this year she posed nude. Yet now she expects to be treated like a delicate flower, in her skin tight jeans and sexy shirt, with her naval showing.
Click to expand...


What a stupid bitch. She ought to be banned from ever going near another locker room.


----------



## Newby

Skull Pilot said:


> So do all of you blame a rape victim because she was wearing the "wrong" clothes?



Two different things in my opinion.  If you want to be treated as a professional while working at a professional job, then dress like one.  Even if she didn't get 'cat calls' or whatever, who's going to take her seriously?   She has that job because of her looks, she's an amusement.  I'm a woman and I wouldn't dress that way unless I wanted to get attention for things other than my hard work.


----------



## 007

Skull Pilot said:


> So do all of you blame a rape victim because she was wearing the "wrong" clothes?



That's not the point of this thread.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Newby said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So do all of you blame a rape victim because she was wearing the "wrong" clothes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two different things in my opinion.  If you want to be treated as a professional while working at a professional job, then dress like one.  Even if she didn't get 'cat calls' or whatever, who's going to take her seriously?   She has that job because of her looks, she's an amusement.  I'm a woman and I wouldn't dress that way unless I wanted to get attention for things other than my hard work.
Click to expand...


What's wrong with expecting common courtesy?  She was not provocatively dressed, she was wearing jeans and a white blouse.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Pale Rider said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So do all of you blame a rape victim because she was wearing the "wrong" clothes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not the point of this thread.
Click to expand...


Then what is the point.

All I see is people bitching about a woman who did nothing but wear a pair of jeans while interviewing some moronic athletes.

In fact she has not pressed any charges.  All I heard her say was that she thought the so called men in the locker room were rude.  But you all are implying that it's her fault.


----------



## 007

Skull Pilot said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So do all of you blame a rape victim because she was wearing the "wrong" clothes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two different things in my opinion.  If you want to be treated as a professional while working at a professional job, then dress like one.  Even if she didn't get 'cat calls' or whatever, who's going to take her seriously?   She has that job because of her looks, she's an amusement.  I'm a woman and I wouldn't dress that way unless I wanted to get attention for things other than my hard work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's wrong with expecting common courtesy?  She was not provocatively dressed, she was wearing jeans and a white blouse.
Click to expand...


Bull. The jeans and shirt might as well have been PAINTED on. She was showing off her goods, and got a normal reaction from alpha men. Now what part about that is so hard for you to understand?


----------



## Newby

Skull Pilot said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So do all of you blame a rape victim because she was wearing the "wrong" clothes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two different things in my opinion.  If you want to be treated as a professional while working at a professional job, then dress like one.  Even if she didn't get 'cat calls' or whatever, who's going to take her seriously?   She has that job because of her looks, she's an amusement.  I'm a woman and I wouldn't dress that way unless I wanted to get attention for things other than my hard work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's wrong with expecting common courtesy?  She was not provocatively dressed, she was wearing jeans and a white blouse.
Click to expand...


I agree that the players should have stayed quiet, they should be professionals as well, but she's still not going to be taken seriously or respected.


----------



## 007

Skull Pilot said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So do all of you blame a rape victim because she was wearing the "wrong" clothes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not the point of this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then what is the point.
> 
> All I see is people bitching about a woman who did nothing but wear a pair of jeans while interviewing some moronic athletes.
> 
> In fact she has not pressed any charges.  All I heard her say was that she thought the so called men in the locker room were rude.  But you all are implying that it's her fault.
Click to expand...


You're seeing what you WANT to see, not the reality of the situation. She's a hot babe. She KNOWS she's a hot babe. She advertises what she's got, and then she's offended when she gets attention. She ought to get out of the business of seeking attention if she's going to bitch about it when she gets it.


----------



## Newby

Pale Rider said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not the point of this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then what is the point.
> 
> All I see is people bitching about a woman who did nothing but wear a pair of jeans while interviewing some moronic athletes.
> 
> In fact she has not pressed any charges.  All I heard her say was that she thought the so called men in the locker room were rude.  But you all are implying that it's her fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're seeing what you WANT to see, not the reality of the situation. She's a hot babe. She KNOWS she's a hot babe. She advertises what she's got, and then she's offended when she gets attention. She ought to get out of the business of seeking attention if she's going to bitch about it when she gets it.
Click to expand...


The part that I disagree with you on is that she was offended because she got attention.  Her interview that was linked above shows where she says that she was not offended.   All she is about is getting attention, just look at how she dressed for the Fox interview.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Pale Rider said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not the point of this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then what is the point.
> 
> All I see is people bitching about a woman who did nothing but wear a pair of jeans while interviewing some moronic athletes.
> 
> In fact she has not pressed any charges.  All I heard her say was that she thought the so called men in the locker room were rude.  But you all are implying that it's her fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're seeing what you WANT to see, not the reality of the situation. She's a hot babe. She KNOWS she's a hot babe. She advertises what she's got, and then she's offended when she gets attention. She ought to get out of the business of seeking attention if she's going to bitch about it when she gets it.
Click to expand...


It's athletes that are so fucking stupid and ruled by their dicks that they should not be allowed near any good looking women. 

And there's attention like

"You look great in that out fit"


And then there's attention like

"I wanna fuck your brains out because I'm a stupid athlete with a hard on and your jeans are tight."

Face it the athletes AKA spoiled little children who can't control themselves are at fault here no one else.


----------



## 007

Newby said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then what is the point.
> 
> All I see is people bitching about a woman who did nothing but wear a pair of jeans while interviewing some moronic athletes.
> 
> In fact she has not pressed any charges.  All I heard her say was that she thought the so called men in the locker room were rude.  But you all are implying that it's her fault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're seeing what you WANT to see, not the reality of the situation. She's a hot babe. She KNOWS she's a hot babe. She advertises what she's got, and then she's offended when she gets attention. She ought to get out of the business of seeking attention if she's going to bitch about it when she gets it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The part that I disagree with you on is that she was offended because she got attention.  Her interview that was linked above shows where she says that she was not offended.   All she is about is getting attention, just look at how she dressed for the Fox interview.
Click to expand...


I think the whole thing was a stunt on her part just to get MORE attention. If she didn't enjoy all the attention, she wouldn't be prancing around naked for photo shoots.


----------



## 007

Skull Pilot said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then what is the point.
> 
> All I see is people bitching about a woman who did nothing but wear a pair of jeans while interviewing some moronic athletes.
> 
> In fact she has not pressed any charges.  All I heard her say was that she thought the so called men in the locker room were rude.  But you all are implying that it's her fault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're seeing what you WANT to see, not the reality of the situation. She's a hot babe. She KNOWS she's a hot babe. She advertises what she's got, and then she's offended when she gets attention. She ought to get out of the business of seeking attention if she's going to bitch about it when she gets it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's athletes that are so fucking stupid and ruled by their dicks that they should not be allowed near any good looking women.
> 
> And there's attention like
> 
> "You look great in that out fit"
> 
> 
> And then there's attention like
> 
> "I wanna fuck your brains out because I'm a stupid athlete with a hard on and your jeans are tight."
> 
> Face it the athletes AKA spoiled little children who can't control themselves are at fault here no one else.
Click to expand...


Well you finally showed your hand... you just hate jocks, and no matter what the reality of the situation is, you're going to blame them.

OK... spread your crap in another direction then...


----------



## Skull Pilot

Pale Rider said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're seeing what you WANT to see, not the reality of the situation. She's a hot babe. She KNOWS she's a hot babe. She advertises what she's got, and then she's offended when she gets attention. She ought to get out of the business of seeking attention if she's going to bitch about it when she gets it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's athletes that are so fucking stupid and ruled by their dicks that they should not be allowed near any good looking women.
> 
> And there's attention like
> 
> "You look great in that out fit"
> 
> 
> And then there's attention like
> 
> "I wanna fuck your brains out because I'm a stupid athlete with a hard on and your jeans are tight."
> 
> Face it the athletes AKA spoiled little children who can't control themselves are at fault here no one else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you finally showed your hand... you just hate jocks, and no matter what the reality of the situation is, you're going to blame them.
> 
> OK... spread your crap in another direction then...
Click to expand...


Face it, you hate women and will protect your overpaid idiot athletes no matter what because it's always going to be the woman's fault.  After all she just got what she was asking for right?

And I don't hate anyone.  I just refuse to put some fucking moron who can throw a ball on some kind of pedestal.


----------



## Kalam

The Infidel said:


>


----------



## Newby

Skull Pilot said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's athletes that are so fucking stupid and ruled by their dicks that they should not be allowed near any good looking women.
> 
> And there's attention like
> 
> "You look great in that out fit"
> 
> 
> And then there's attention like
> 
> "I wanna fuck your brains out because I'm a stupid athlete with a hard on and your jeans are tight."
> 
> Face it the athletes AKA spoiled little children who can't control themselves are at fault here no one else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you finally showed your hand... you just hate jocks, and no matter what the reality of the situation is, you're going to blame them.
> 
> OK... spread your crap in another direction then...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Face it, you hate women and will protect your overpaid idiot athletes no matter what because it's always going to be the woman's fault.  After all she just got what she was asking for right?
> 
> And I don't hate anyone.  I just refuse to put some fucking moron who can throw a ball on some kind of pedestal.
Click to expand...


I think the blame is equal for all parties involved, no one was acting in a professional manner.


----------



## Toro

The Infidel said:


> *THAT IS ALL....!!!!*



Oh. My. Goodness.


----------



## camcooh2

So when are male sports reporters going to be allowed into women's dressing rooms? Any sport? Yeah, that's what I thought.


----------



## manu1959

butter face...........


----------



## Liability

Toro said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THAT IS ALL....!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. My. Goodness.
Click to expand...


I googled her nude pictures.   IF she has an umbilical tat, then it might be that I saw her going a BIT further than just posing nude.  

BTW did anybody hear the truly offensive things some of those evil JETS football players SAID to her?

Seriously?

They said, upon seeing her, that they wanted to be Mexican.

Oh, the HORROR!  I'm sure that no lovely young woman who has posed nude for a magazine has ever heard a sexist comment *that* depraved before.  Her poor sensitive ears.


----------



## Toro

Liability said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THAT IS ALL....!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. My. Goodness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I googled her nude pictures.   IF she has an umbilical tat, then it might be that I saw her going a BIT further than just posing nude.
> 
> BTW did anybody hear the truly offensive things some of those evil JETS football players SAID to her?
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> They said, upon seeing her, that they wanted to be Mexican.
> 
> Oh, the HORROR!  I'm sure that no lovely young woman who has posed nude for a magazine has ever heard a sexist comment *that* depraved before.  Her poor sensitive ears.
Click to expand...


That reminds of an episode from The Office when Michael asks Oscar if he finds it offensive when people call him a "Mexican."


----------



## Paulie

That ass simply does not QUIT!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Things were going great until she deepthroated the microphone


----------



## iamwhatiseem

It was extremely stupid of her to do this.
She just slammed her career down about 10 notches....unless sports commentator is not her target.


----------



## Liability

CrusaderFrank said:


> Things were going great until she deepthroated the microphone



LOL!


----------



## Oddball

iamwhatiseem said:


> It was extremely stupid of her to do this.
> She just slammed her career down about 10 notches....unless sports commentator is not her target.


But she didn't do anything.

She entirely ignored the "incident", until a few American media busybodies imposed themselves into the situation.


----------



## Big Black Dog

This lady looks alot like my 8th grade English teacher.  One day they told me that regardless of what I scored on my final exam that year in English, I would be promoted to the 9th grade.  I was 19 at the time...  I don't think they cared so much for my education being shoved into a higher grade when I wasn't really ready for it...  It's a problem in our school system.


----------



## Oddball

Pardon me, senñorita...Could you hold still for un momentito...I need a place to put my cerveza, while I tie my shoe.


----------



## Liability

You could 






crack "a egg" on dat t'ing!


----------



## Paulie

Oddball said:


> Pardon me, senñorita...Could you hold still for un momentito...I need a place to put my cerveza, while I tie my shoe.



With an ass like that, you could have CONCAVE tits for all I care.


----------



## DiveCon

Paulie said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon me, senñorita...Could you hold still for un momentito...I need a place to put my cerveza, while I tie my shoe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With an ass like that, you could have CONCAVE tits for all I care.
Click to expand...

did you see the side view?


----------



## DiveCon

The Infidel said:


> *THAT IS ALL....!!!!*


----------



## Paulie

DiveCon said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon me, senñorita...Could you hold still for un momentito...I need a place to put my cerveza, while I tie my shoe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With an ass like that, you could have CONCAVE tits for all I care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did you see the side view?
Click to expand...


Yeah, it's definitely a plus.

But I'm just sayin.


----------



## Oddball

I looked at this pic for about an hour, and you know what?

You can see some boats in the background, if you look carefully!


----------



## Liability

Oddball said:


> I looked at this pic for about an hour, and you know what?
> 
> You can see some boats in the background, if you look carefully!



Liar.

There is no background.


----------



## Liability

If Oddball was a member of The New York Jets, Woody would have to apologize all over again and the NFL would commence an investigation and prety soon Congress would conduct hearings and SOMEBODY would be headin' for an indictment for perjury for lying to Congress.

Because, as we all know, it is gonna make it an uncomfortable work environment if a nude model is exposed to comments about boats in the background!


----------



## Paulie

Oddball said:


> I looked at this pic for about an hour, and you know what?
> 
> You can see some boats in the background, if you look carefully!



I was thinking about motorboats before I ever even noticed what was in the background.


----------



## MikeK

This is a ridiculous controversy.




What should be expected when an ass like that wanders into a locker room full of football players?


----------



## Article 15




----------



## Chris

I think all sports reporters should be like Ines.

Beats the hell out of Tony Kornheiser!


----------



## saveliberty

Hey, none of my business how many guys she did that afternoon.


----------

